# experience with DuBois Standards?



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm considering getting a standard puppy from them. Their lines are mostly from KitSue poodles, which I've seen some negativity about while scanning the forums(but all from several years ago). I've contacted the owner and she seems very knowledgeable and has answered all questions that I've had, and with good answers about the health of her dogs. 


Does anyone have experience with them, or has heard anything about them?


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't actually spoken to Dubois poodles, but I have spoken with Crossbrook. She seemed very knowledgeable and ethical and Crossbrook, Dubois, and Kit-Sue seem to support each other. I have a lot of breeders on my favourite list - when the time comes to get another, I want to have a good selection, and Dubois is one of them. My last spoo is a blue, and she is wonderful, but I will always love the partis.

The dogs all look well-groomed, and they do show and do health testing, and I appreciate the efforts going in to improving parti lines. There does seem to be some bias toward Sue at Kit-Sue, but she's been doing this for a long time, and I honestly believe that if a couple of people hadn't stepped up to promote the partis, that the hard-core solid people would have culled them out of existence. The thought of one of my parti babies being 'chilled' at birth simply because of their colouring makes me very angry.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too have had contact with "Kitsue" breeders. They have a group of people (3 or 4 separate breeders) that are working together with the Parti's. It is great that they do show, seem to do health testing and they have nice looking dogs. The one thing I was told about "Kitsue" dogs is that they are big. I think their lines run a bit larger than average for a Spoo. Not that that is a problem, some just don't like big Standards. I would consider contacting them if and when Im in the market again for a Spoo. We need more good, responsible people working with the Parti's, a good Poodle is a good Poodle no matter the color! Maybe someday the AKC will agree and accept all of us! I hope to someday join those responsible breeders with my Parti's


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you specifically looking for a parti breeder?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you Spoos+Ponies and AngelAviary! It seems, from the website and our conversations that all the dogs are well-groomed, shown, and health-tested, which are really the important things to me. The breeder seems very knowledgeable and has been open to answering all my questions, even if the answer isn't a "perfect" one, which I feel is definitely a sign of honesty. Having no experience with poodles I'm not sure what "large" is, but all the parents that I've asked about are within the range of the size I'd personally like for a dog, and since I'm looking for a pet rather than a show/breeding prospect, size isn't terribly important for me.

CharismaticMillie, I do have a preference for partis, but what i want most is a healthy puppy with a good temperament. Do you know of/are you a breeder of other colors?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Coldbrew said:


> Thank you Spoos+Ponies and AngelAviary! It seems, from the website and our conversations that all the dogs are well-groomed, shown, and health-tested, which are really the important things to me. The breeder seems very knowledgeable and has been open to answering all my questions, even if the answer isn't a "perfect" one, which I feel is definitely a sign of honesty. Having no experience with poodles I'm not sure what "large" is, but all the parents that I've asked about are within the range of the size I'd personally like for a dog, and since I'm looking for a pet rather than a show/breeding prospect, size isn't terribly important for me.
> 
> CharismaticMillie, I do have a preference for partis, but what i want most is a healthy puppy with a good temperament. Do you know of/are you a breeder of other colors?


I sent you a PM with the name of two parti breeders I feel comfortable recommending.


----------



## nnieser (Mar 15, 2016)

I would be interested in knowing the two parti breeders that you recommend as well! I am strongly considering Dubois as well! Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would contact Kathy Esio-King at Jacknic Poodles. She breeds solids and good quality partis- well bred with proven and tested parents.

Gloria Ogdahl from Tintlet Poodles is someone else I'd happily recommend.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I sent you a PM with the name of two parti breeders I feel comfortable recommending.


could you please PM me the breeder information too? thank you


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The United Poodle Association is the advocate for responsible multi-colored poodles. Kathy Esio is involved with them and could help you out, even if she has no pups available.

“At the turn of the 21st century a small group dedicated breeders led a movement in the U.S. to return the Multi-Colored Poodle to his rightful place as a well-bred competitor in the breed ring and as a loving companion in people's homes. The MCPCA was officially sanctioned by the UKC on May 5th 2005. Any poodle, regardless of color, that exhibits exemplary health, temperament and conformation deserves a venue in which to be validated. The MCPCA is dedicated to promoting education regarding the Multi-Colored patterns and poodles of all colors.”

United Poodle Association - UPA


----------



## Kmartin (Feb 28, 2021)

Coldbrew said:


> I'm considering getting a standard puppy from them. Their lines are mostly from KitSue poodles, which I've seen some negativity about while scanning the forums(but all from several years ago). I've contacted the owner and she seems very knowledgeable and has answered all questions that I've had, and with good answers about the health of her dogs.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with them, or has heard anything about them?


Hi! Wondering if you decided to get the KitSue puppy. If so, are you happy with your pup?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Kmartin this is an old thread and the OP has not been active here in quite a whie. I would suggest starting your own new thread on this topic to catch the attention of active posters.


----------

